
Google Builds ‘Grace Hopper’ Internet Cable from Cornwall to New York - tannhaeuser
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/google-builds-grace-hopper-internet-cable-from-cornwall-to-new-york-8ps0cq587
======
1f60c
Original source, from the Google Cloud blog:
[https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/infrastructure/announ...](https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/infrastructure/announcing-
googles-grace-hopper-subsea-cable-system)

